# Inspection Camera



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Would a Milwaukee 12v or the like type camera be a good tool for a service plumber? Pros and cons? 

I've thought of more than a few scenarios where if I had one it would come in handy. Never pulled the trigger as I have found better tools to buy at the time, such as the pvc shear.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the cheap version of the Ridgid. It has paid for itself in helping me see the leaks in walls without tearing the wall open.

Some cases I am able to get the camera in through the stub out openings and look around, otherwise I drill a hole a little bigger than the camera head look around and patch with plaster.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I have the cheap version of the Ridgid. It has paid for itself in helping me see the leaks in walls without tearing the wall open.
> 
> Some cases I am able to get the camera in through the stub out openings and look around, otherwise I drill a hole a little bigger than the camera head look around and patch with plaster.


Same here. It is really helpful when looking for leaks around tub/shower valves.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't get the milwaukee t her bats suck i have two get the Yusuf that users regular bats and leave the bats in the pouch always ready when you use it i used mine allot


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I got a few M-12 tools I will be trying to sell on here this week, stay tuned.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Why us that Tex


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

revenge said:


> Don't get the milwaukee t her bats suck i have two get the Yusuf that users regular bats and leave the bats in the pouch always ready when you use it i used mine allot


I've had 0 issues with my 12v Milwaukee tools. I carry the driver in my tool bags, and for the last year I've been using the PVC shear without fail. As far as I'm concerned Milwaukee has the best 12v collection of tools out there.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Why and what you gonna sale Tex


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

revenge said:


> Why and what you gonna sale Tex


I got a few M-12 tools and no good batteries for them, I have not used them much, so why hang on to it.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Bats took a dump on you to


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

revenge said:


> Bats took a dump on you to


yep


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

revenge said:


> Bats took a dump on you to


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM8Df0NjEGo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

The bats are peices of shiot


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

revenge said:


> The bats are pieces of shiot


You've said that a few times now, care to elaborate?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok i have bought a saw saw three drills two cameras and one hammer drill a total of fourteen bats only three work now i have one bosch multi ex two drill s six bats all worthing fine


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Milwaukee three years on the bats and two and a half on Bosch but Bosch was bought used at a pawn


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Indie said:


> You've said that a few times now, care to elaborate?


I got about 6-8 12 volt lit ion batts that are dead. Maybe it's the tx heat that kills them.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

At least I'm not the only one


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I too have the cheap Ridgid.

Useful for mystery leaks in walls to avoid unnecessary holes.

Useful for showing property owners challenges in hard-to-reach spots.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have the Milwaukee set and haven't had any trouble with the batteries. 

The Milwaukee inspection camera is okay and has a smaller diameter head than the Ridgid, but the Ridgid has better peripheral viewing.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I have seen reports on the 12V Milwaukee tools all over the map. From "POS", to "Don't know what I did without it". Weird.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Could have used one today.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I use mine about once or twice a year. With that said, when I need it I REALLY need it. I was lucky enough to charge mine to a job though, I probably wouldn't have bought it otherwise.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a small rigid one and occasionally they come in handy for wall leaks ETC. Not as good of picture as I would like at times but it was a couple hundred bucks so what do I expect?


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*inspection camera*

i have the milwaukee 12 volt inspection camera you are very limited by what you can do with it flex head is not that flexible i purchased a ridgid micro drain 65 great investment nice flexible wand longer length good picture plus now you have something you can drop down a drain line


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I got about 6-8 12 volt lit ion batts that are dead. Maybe it's the tx heat that kills them.



Are they the "Red" Lithium or the older M12 Lithium Ion?

I'm running numerous current M12 and M18 tools without issue - so far. Had terrible experiences with the older V series batteries - total waste of money.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*I musta got a good one!*

I have had a Milwaukee cam for over a year now and use it often and only have one battery and it works exceptional. I use it for looking for leaks and also to inspect blind solder joints. Money well spent.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

the milwaukee 12v little round batterys are junk! upgrade to the large square one. did and have had the best of luck and love the tools now. But the ones that come with them are junk.


----------

